# Dallaire Pee Wee



## ku4qb1 (May 6, 2020)

I picked up a casting for a little aero engine called the Dallaire Pee Wee. I was wondering if anyone has drawings for this engine?
Thank you!
Bill Shamblin


----------



## ku4qb1 (May 8, 2020)

This is the set, as I received it. I haven't found very much info, but it was sold complete or as a casting set in the late '30s. I didn't get any drawings with it.


----------



## KenC (May 26, 2020)

No, I do not believe that it was sold as a casting kit in the late '30s, that was when the original engine was produced. I have no evidence that it was ever sold other than as a complete engine. Remember that in the late 1930's an engine of such small displacement was a rarity and construction would have been beyond most amateur enthusiasts. Your casting set was made probably in the 1970's or later and it is for the 1938 mk 1 version of the engine. It is 0.11cubic inch displacement and is a spark ignition engine. The casting set that you have was not made by Frank Dallaire. It is possible that Carl Speilmaker made your kit, because I built a mk 2 Pee-Wee from a Speilmaker kit back in 1997. Sadly I no longer have the drawings but I know who does. All my drawings went to Eric Offen who is a member of this group and also he is a member of a model club at Guildford. I am sure if you were to contact him he would help you. I will attempt to attach a couple of pictures of my own Dallaire Pee-Wee mk 2.


----------



## ku4qb1 (May 26, 2020)

KenC, thank you for your reply. I have, since, gotten some very good history from the Engine Collectors Journal and I believe your are right that my castings are from Karl Spielmaker. I will try to find Eric Offen.  Hopefully he isn't using a pseudonym on here. One curious thing about the cylinder casting in my set is the protrusion on top. It's the wrong shape, and in the wrong position to be a turning spigot, but doesn't look like a part for this engine, in its own right. I'll attach a close-up picture.


----------



## KenC (May 26, 2020)

Send me a private message and I will give you contact details for Eric. I think the casting is for the Pee-Wee cylinder and the projection is just a casting header.
Ken


----------



## ku4qb1 (May 26, 2020)

It looks like the forum won't let me pm you. But my personal contact is [email protected].


----------



## KenC (May 27, 2020)

ku4qb1 said:


> It looks like the forum won't let me pm you. But my personal contact is [email protected].


Email sent and copied to Eric Offen.


----------



## ku4qb1 (May 27, 2020)

Thank you, again. I have emailed him, too.


----------



## ku4qb1 (May 28, 2020)

Drawings in hand and thanks, again, to Ken and Eric.


----------

